# You dont like ladders and steps, try this.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You want a job where you can go up in the world.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As I suffer from vertigo, after the first 30 seconds I had to put it on stop then keep jumping forward to find ou what they were going to do.
I would not do that job no matter what the wage. 8O 

tony


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am not scared of heights but that I would pass on.
Cool video though thanks 

Karl


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Unbelievable that anyone would do it, let alone more or less without a safety line.

I watched the whole thing out of morbid curiosity but no amount of money would get me even half up it.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sat at a desk on the ground floor, but watching that made my legs go all wobbly 8O


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I never used to be scared of heights when I was younger, but I am more so now. I watched the whole vid and a couple of times my stomach turned over and the old legs went a bit iffy.  

I wouldn't do that job but salute those that do, they earn every penny in my book. 8) 

Steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Having read the replies here I thought ' it can't be that bad'!

Having watched it I am still shaking!!!

Just at the end, he is standing there using both hands to adjust the safety line clip before it is attached to the tower.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you imagine getting to the top and saying to the other chap "did you bring the thingymagig" and he says "no, I thought you brought it" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG!!! I used to rock climb and that video is scary stuff. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I shared that with a class of 14 year olds - their comments were priceless but could be summarised as;


*@"!$**[email protected]!! or similar, :lol: :wink: 

showing them that has convinced them of the need for a good set of GCSE grades just to ensure they don't have to do that for a job!

And all without a parachute strapped to their backs! 

(One intrepid young man commented that it would be "cool to climb up and then do a base jump from there!!")  :? 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At least that tower is attached to _terra firma_.

Climbing up a ships mast to service the radar scanner was something else!

Especially while on the rolling high seas.

Maybe not so high but looking down (not a good idea) and seeing the sea underneath one moment, then the ships funnel and then the sea on the other side the next certainly concentrated the mind.

White nuckle job - and we didn't have all the safety gear then.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

pippin said:


> At least that tower is attached to _terra firma_.
> 
> Climbing up a ships mast to service the radar scanner was something else!
> 
> ...


Off topic but might be of interest to you, Sandra's brother is CPO on HMS Daring







His job is fixing and looking after all the radar on the ship.

The main Radar is the one in the big dome on the top plus others all round the boat, its the most advanced radar in the fleet.

He e:mailed me two days ago the ship was rammed accidentally by a tug when the tugs steering failed, delaying a goodwill trip over to the states.

I bet the tugs captain was looking for his insurance policy, ramming a billion pound boat would certainly loose his No Claims. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm intrigued to know what the video is about, but when I click the link I get "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by TheOnLineEngineer.org. "

Went to the site and saw this 

About the Missing Video (Stairway to Heaven)
Posted in Safety, TheOLE.Org, Tower on September 15th, 2010 by Russell Brown – 12 Comments 
First off I want to thank everyone for the great response I got on the video “Stairway to Heaven”, it was really much more than I could have hoped for. Now, having said that I am also very sorry that I could not keep the video up for you to share with your friends and family. I truly am sorry, I can see from the comments how popular it was and that’s why I want to explain what happened.

The footage of the climb came from a friend of mine that does this type of work, I have know him for several years and he has helped me many times in the past. Recently he gave me this video he shot on one of his jobs. I showed him the edited video and he approved it and I put it up on TheOnLineEngineer.Org and You Tube over the weekend. On Monday he was getting calls from colleagues telling him that they were concerned about what the video showed. His world is a very small one, and you don’t want to bite the hand that feeds you! Some facility owners are pretty uptight about liability and such and may not hire him if they think he does not take safety seriously.

So he asked me to take it down, and I did. That was Monday morning (Sep 13, 2010). Today (Sep 15) he told me it was up on You Tube, by the time I looked at it it had over 77,000 views. It was on more than a dozen websites. The chance that someone important would see it was increasing rapidly. So the video most of you saw was one that had been ripped off from my website before I took it down. I wrote asking the guy who put it up to take it down but got no response so I contacted You Tube.

Once again I am sorry about pulling the video, I know that every time I looked at it my legs got weak, there’s no way I could do that type of work. AND THATS MY POINT – I need this guy who made the video, we plan to do more of them, but it won’t happen if he can’t get work because he’s been black listed by the industry. He’s also my friend and I don’t want to see him get hurt because of some video I put up on the internet.

We have had two offers to broadcast this video, a request to submit it to a film festival in France, over 118,000 views on You Tube. This was all much more than we had ever planned for or thought would happen.

AS SOON AS WE CAN WE WILL HAVE MORE VIDEOS ABOUT TOWER CLIMBING, in the mean time please be patient.

And once again thank you for all the comments.

Russ

Oh well - I will just have to imagine it!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Something like this one? I thought climbing a tower crane was bad enough!


----------

